# Hello everyone!



## Sally__ (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm the Marketing Manager at Web Hosting Canada! 

Happy to be a part of this new forum


----------



## jaydub__ (Nov 19, 2020)

Welcome Sally!


----------



## LovelyLynda__ (Nov 19, 2020)

Sally said:
			
		

> I'm the Marketing Manager at Web Hosting Canada!
> 
> Happy to be a part of this new forum



Finally another female 

Welcome aboard Sally, our community is growing


----------



## domains (Nov 19, 2020)

Welcome!  now I have an inside contact for my domains at Sibername and their TBR. lol


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 20, 2020)

Sally, have the Sibername servers been moved to WHC?

Some people are concerned that the performance of Sibername has decreased in the last couple of TBR runs?
https://dn.ca/topic/81/11182020-tbr/

I just signed up with Sibername a little while ago and I would love to see some sort of merging like what godaddy has for their auctions. So Sibername to catch them from TBR and then have them automatically drop into my WHC account.

PS. WHC has good registration prices for the first year but as a domainer the next years can get a bit pricey. I have domains with a number of registrars but I am considering pulling about 500 away from godaddy if I can get wholesale pricing somewhere.


----------



## Sally__ (Nov 26, 2020)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Sally, have the Sibername servers been moved to WHC?
> 
> Some people are concerned that the performance of Sibername has decreased in the last couple of TBR runs?
> https://dn.ca/topic/81/11182020-tbr/
> ...



We have migrated all shared hosting customers to our WHC servers.

Please check here for Emil Falcon's response regarding TBR: https://dn.ca/viewtopic.php?pid=1106

As for bulk domain pricing, we do offer this! Please send the request to info@whc.ca with the subject "Bulk Domains"


----------



## Sally__ (Nov 26, 2020)

LovelyLynda said:
			
		

> Finally another female
> 
> Welcome aboard Sally, our community is growing




  We need more females! :-*


----------



## Sally__ (Nov 26, 2020)

[notify]MapleDots[/notify] Can you please tell me which part of the forum I should be posting our Black Friday Deals?


----------



## aactive (Nov 26, 2020)

Welcome to DN Sally. Great to see Siber back in the hunt during the TBR.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 26, 2020)

[notify]Sally[/notify]




			
				Sally said:
			
		

> @MapleDots Can you please tell me which part of the forum I should be posting our Black Friday Deals?



The Talk Domain forum is for general domain and services talk
https://dn.ca/viewforum.php?id=3


----------



## Sally__ (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks so much!


----------



## whiteknight (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi Sally welcome to dn


----------



## FM__ (Nov 27, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Eby__ (Jul 15, 2022)

Nice to have you here Sally. Indeed, it is good to have both males and females here.


----------

